# Big flounder in dirty water



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*9/17/2016*
After taking a couple weeks off for vacation, I was back on the water this weekend with the Jeremy D. group for 2 nights of gigging. With extreme high tides and hot water on the flats, the water clarity is the worst I have seen in a long time. Finding water clear enough and shallow enough to see the bottom was the main challenge the last 2 nights. We had to move around a lot and cover a bunch of ground to locate small pockets of clear water. With the high water levels, the fish were also scattered and very hard to pattern. Our best action was on wind-blown shorelines with shell and hard sand bottom. On Friday night we ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 2am. On Saturday night we ended with a 25 flounder limit by 1:30am, including one 25" doormat. We had to work really hard to find the fish the last 2 nights, but as water levels decrease this week, gigging should get much better.

*Upcoming open nights:
September: 18-22, 26-29
October: 3, 4, 6, 17, 18, 19, 24.
November = Closed season for gigging*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

